

Daala: Perceptual Vector Quantization (PVQ) - derf_
https://people.xiph.org/~jm/daala/pvq_demo/

======
cromwellian
The bit on normalized vector quantization reminded me of the normal vector
quantization technique on the unit sphere used by Java3D
[https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E17802_01/j2se/javase/technologie...](https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E17802_01/j2se/javase/technologies/desktop/java3d/forDevelopers/j3dguide/AppendixCompress.doc.html#47775)

------
nullc
Hm. The pictures at the bottom are only really obvious if I middle click to
make them big.

~~~
derf_
Yeah, load them in two browser tabs and switch back and forth for best effect.

Though even at the small size you can see how badly JPEG gets the colors wrong
at this rate.

